
Should you resend emails to subscribers when they don’t open? - gethighlights
https://www.gethighlights.co/blog/resend-emails-unopens/
======
mtmail
This seems to be the summary

"Resending emails to subscribers that didn’t open isn’t a sustainable
strategy. Maybe it will work once or twice, but the more you do it, the less
likely it will be to work, and the more likely your emails will get marked as
spam or blacklisted."

